# DS Lite Crystal Shell and new LED Mod



## tigertunes (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi there just wanted to show of my lads new DS that I built from spare parts, the Translucent Crystal case I purchased from Hong Kong and fitted for his birthday and the LED board I got from Hong Kong too and installed it at Christmas as another little suprise for him, needless to say he is well happy with it. If anyone would like any info on how to carry out this process to turn your dull old DS into this or one of a similar colour the dont hesitate to ask and I will advise you on how to convert it. Took me about an hour but bearing in mind I have repaired a lot of these consoles over the last few years and it can be a little tricky if you dont have experience, there is also a second link to one I am building for my daughter which is translucent pink but not quite finished as I need a couple more spare parts. The entire transformation from an old boring plain console to this would costy you less than 20 UK pounds, that is for the replacement housing and the led board (requires soldering)
The videos I have posted on Utube which blew my kids away when they saw it hehe

YouTube - Nintendo DS Lite Latest Led Mod

YouTube - Translucent Pink Crystal DS Lite LED Mod

Feel free to ask any questions and thanx for looking


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Think it would look better in frosted acrylic... But thats just me


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice work! :grin:

My mum has a DS and the hinge has come loose, meaning the screen flops back too far. I was thinking about repairing it, but the online videos showing how to disassemble the unit make the job look quite tricky for a first-timer. If it was my own DS I'd give it a go, but as it's not mine I don't want to take the risk and leave her without any games to play.


----------



## tigertunes (Feb 6, 2008)

koala said:


> Nice work! :grin:
> 
> My mum has a DS and the hinge has come loose, meaning the screen flops back too far. I was thinking about repairing it, but the online videos showing how to disassemble the unit make the job look quite tricky for a first-timer. If it was my own DS I'd give it a go, but as it's not mine I don't want to take the risk and leave her without any games to play.


Hiya replacing the screen is certainly a bit tricky as you have to feed the screen cable through a very small crack in the hinge but I have to say I would strongly advise you to either give it a shot or send it to me and I will sort it for you, the more she uses the DS with an open hinge the greater the risk of damaging the screen itself which is then a whole other ball park in replacing as you have to unsolder the old screen from the speakers and then the new set on, I would gladly change the shell for you if you wanted it done if you supply the parts. If you go ahead with the repair I could also converse with you via msn or summit to guide you through step by step, something to think about as I am sure before too long the screen ribbon cable will rip being exposed to the elements and she will be left with no games to play  , its the most common repair I carry out and the same mistake is always made....they wait until the screen is not working and wonder why it costs so much more to repair hehe.


----------



## tigertunes (Feb 6, 2008)

I can also carry out the crystal housing modification to pretty much any console or controllers, adding a few LEDS is a must while its open imo hehe


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've already messed up her new netbook that she got for xmas, so I've been banned from tinkering. (fixed it now though)

I'll be seeing her next week, so I'll let you know if she wants it fixed. I'll send you my googlechat details nearer the time and sort out the payment. Thanks for the offer. :smile:

I don't think she'll go for the flashing lights, just the plain silver case - http://www.bestofferbuy.com/silvery...ource=gbase&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=gbase Is this all I need to order or are there buttons, screws and cables as well?


----------



## tigertunes (Feb 6, 2008)

koala said:


> I've already messed up her new netbook that she got for xmas, so I've been banned from tinkering. (fixed it now though)
> 
> I'll be seeing her next week, so I'll let you know if she wants it fixed. I'll send you my googlechat details nearer the time and sort out the payment. Thanks for the offer. :smile:
> 
> I don't think she'll go for the flashing lights, just the plain silver case - http://www.bestofferbuy.com/silvery...ource=gbase&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=gbase Is this all I need to order or are there buttons, screws and cables as well?


Hiya , yes that is all you need, is it definatley the DS and not the ds lite ? All of the buttons are interchangable and in regards to payment all you need send is the return postage cost for me to return it to you


----------



## tigertunes (Feb 6, 2008)

tigertunes said:


> Hiya , yes that is all you need, is it definatley the DS and not the ds lite ? All of the buttons are interchangable and in regards to payment all you need send is the return postage cost for me to return it to you


Also to reduce the cost even more for you this is were I get my replacement parts...
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5182


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm glad you pointed that out. It's actually the DS Lite.

There's nothing at bestofferbuy.com in silver, and at dealextreme.com they have silver, silver&black or white, so I'll have to see which one she wants, then order it and post the package & DS Lite off to you.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8696
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12693
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18704
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12693
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21872

I'll send you a private message, by this weekend hopefully. Thanks :smile:


----------



## tigertunes (Feb 6, 2008)

koala said:


> I'm glad you pointed that out. It's actually the DS Lite.
> 
> There's nothing at bestofferbuy.com in silver, and at dealextreme.com they have silver, silver&black or white, so I'll have to see which one she wants, then order it and post the package & DS Lite off to you.
> 
> ...


No problem, before you buy a spare take a photo of the damaged part for me , I have quite a few spare parts, you might get lucky, your welcome to the part if it is a match, cant hurt to take a look anyways


----------



## tigertunes (Feb 6, 2008)

tigertunes said:


> No problem, before you buy a spare take a photo of the damaged part for me , I have quite a few spare parts, you might get lucky, your welcome to the part if it is a match, cant hurt to take a look anyways


Be nice to return something to the tech forum for all of the help and advice I have found here over the past 12 months....that doesnt mean everyone send me your consoles lol, my work is repairing laptops and PC,s and am pretty busy most of the time, an hour out to sort this one for you though is no problem


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Impressive mod, nice work.

The LED's are a nice touch but I would probably find them distracting during play.


----------



## tigertunes (Feb 6, 2008)

Tiber Septim said:


> Impressive mod, nice work.
> 
> The LED's are a nice touch but I would probably find them distracting during play.


Hiya they can be turned of by holding the right button for 3 seconds, they are more of a show off feature hehe


----------



## tomdickharri (May 3, 2005)

Double thumbs up for both cases. Since you're the master of the LED, can you tell me why the green LED has stopped working on a re-cased Lite. Case was a great fit (unusually) and the touch screen & wi-fi cable repairs were successful but although the console powers up OK, I've lost the green LED light & Slot 1 doesn't detect a game (unrelated problems I suppose). Have found instructions to solder on a new slot (scream of agony) but can't find anything on the LED connection(s). I've plugged in a charger and got an amber light so looks like the LED has gone rather than the connection? (or is that too easy?). You'll no doubt tell me that's a soldering job too (oh joy, oh bliss)


----------

